
Show HN: A small low-level C library for Quaternions (+ Usage example/sample) - EllipticCurve
https://github.com/MauriceGit/Quaternion_Library
======
plugnburn
Wow. Just wow. Not that I would need this IRL but it still deserves a thumbs-
up in a way that this numeric type is not forgotten.

Unfortunately, we lack even complex number support in most languages standard
math APIs, let alone quaternions. But when it's time to port this type, I'll
definitely look here.

~~~
EllipticCurve
Thank you :)

I will probably need it in real life in the next couple of months for a
computergraphics project. So I thought, why not make it look nice and put it
up there.

Happy, if it helps someone!

